# She didn't like the music



## Fare Chaser (May 25, 2021)

This video shows the entire ride, start to finish. I sped up the parts with no dialogue. Here's a summary:

0:00-0:34 - greeting and confirmation of destination. Pax has an obvious bad attitude from the start.
1:59-2:15 - Pax sends me a text through app: "I don't like your music, [name]". I ask her "You don't like my music? You want me to turn it off?" to which she remains silent. I switch off the radio. At this point I start to worry about this pax. This was the most bizarre thing to happen during my 2000~ rides.
3:25-end - I ask the pax, "So, now I'm curious, what kind of music do you like to listen to?" to which she responds "I don't have any interest in speaking with you." That's when I pulled over to cancel the ride. That's when the fireworks happen.

Notes: 1) I have a big, obvious wedding band on my ring finger, I don't flirt with pax, and this one wasn't even attractive. 2) We had listened to Beatles' "Here Comes The Sun", but apparently she really didn't like listening to Pink Martini's rendition of "Bolero". 3) I am starting a new job very soon, so my tolerance for pax bullshit is at an all-time low. None of them ever get to treat me like The Help in my own car ever again. Deactivation from a false accusation from her, or from posting this video online? I don't care.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Your windows are dirty.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fare Chaser said:


> This video shows the entire ride, start to finish. I sped up the parts with no dialogue. Here's a summary:
> 
> 0:00-0:34 - greeting and confirmation of destination. Pax has an obvious bad attitude from the start.
> 1:59-2:15 - Pax sends me a text through app: "I don't like your music, [name]". I ask her "You don't like my music? You want me to turn it off?" to which she remains silent. I switch off the radio. At this point I start to worry about this pax. This was the most bizarre thing to happen during my 2000~ rides.
> ...


I woulda hit that !!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sometimes you just have to go with the flow and limit speaking to a pax who really doesn't want to communicate.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

You realize posting this is a violation of TOS, right? That alone can get you deactivated. Plus, your attitude sucks.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

It was obvious from the beginning she didn’t want to talk. Why did you insist on talking to her? Yeah, she was really rude, but there’s no requirement that pax have to entertain the driver.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> ou realize posting this is a violation of TOS, right?


if only Uber et al could figure out who we all are.......

Well, in my case they wouldn't need to have a rocket science degree to figure out who I am.......


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

"I'm a crazy ass *****."
Yes, yes you are.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello Gentlemen. Welcome to today's lesson in avoiding psycho women.

Today's word is Aposematism. Aposematism is a way of spotting toxic animals (including some human females) so you can avoid interacting with them any more than necessary. Here are some examples.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

TobyD said:


> It was obvious from the beginning she didn’t want to talk. Why did you insist on talking to her? Yeah, she was really rude, but there’s no requirement that pax have to entertain the driver.


Really rude people don't get a ride.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Fare Chaser said:


> This video shows the entire ride, start to finish. I sped up the parts with no dialogue. Here's a summary:
> 
> 0:00-0:34 - greeting and confirmation of destination. Pax has an obvious bad attitude from the start.
> 1:59-2:15 - Pax sends me a text through app: "I don't like your music, [name]". ]


you should have texted her back “what kind of music do you listen to?”


----------



## Fare Chaser (May 25, 2021)

TobyD said:


> Your windows are dirty.


Good eye. The spots are just from getting splashed from a water sprinkler; they evaporated fast in the sun. Usually the car is spotless and clean.



TobyD said:


> It was obvious from the beginning she didn’t want to talk. Why did you insist on talking to her? Yeah, she was really rude, but there’s no requirement that pax have to entertain the driver.





SHalester said:


> sometimes you just have to go with the flow and limit speaking to a pax who really doesn't want to communicate.


Trust me, I understand those cues. I'd rather have a quiet ride most of the time. But after the rude text message I really didn't care to extend the usual courtesies any longer.



Cdub2k said:


> you should have texted her back “what kind of music do you listen to?”





amazinghl said:


> "I'm a crazy ass ***."
> Yes, yes you are.





Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Hello Gentlemen. Welcome to today's lesson in avoiding psycho women.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Hello Gentlemen. Welcome to today's lesson in avoiding psycho women.
> 
> Today's word is Aposematism. Aposematism is a way of spotting toxic animals (including some human females) so you can avoid interacting with them any more than necessary. Here are some examples.
> 
> View attachment 597665


Looks like every other Karen/Felicia to me.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Fare Chaser said:


> This video shows the entire ride, start to finish. I sped up the parts with no dialogue. Here's a summary:
> 
> 0:00-0:34 - greeting and confirmation of destination. Pax has an obvious bad attitude from the start.
> 1:59-2:15 - Pax sends me a text through app: "I don't like your music, [name]". I ask her "You don't like my music? You want me to turn it off?" to which she remains silent. I switch off the radio. At this point I start to worry about this pax. This was the most bizarre thing to happen during my 2000~ rides.
> ...


Dude, 2000 plus rides? You haven't learned much.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Fare Chaser said:


> This video shows the entire ride, start to finish. I sped up the parts with no dialogue. Here's a summary:
> 
> 0:00-0:34 - greeting and confirmation of destination. Pax has an obvious bad attitude from the start.
> 1:59-2:15 - Pax sends me a text through app: "I don't like your music, [name]". I ask her "You don't like my music? You want me to turn it off?" to which she remains silent. I switch off the radio. At this point I start to worry about this pax. This was the most bizarre thing to happen during my 2000~ rides.
> ...


Ok so first thing is call uber support and report her quickly. Second blur her face in the video or just take it down it's not worth getting deactivated you may need this gig later in life.
Third I applause you for kicking her out yes clearly she was a threat and a ***** she does not deserve a ride in your car.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you for posting this!! The level of human decency has reached such a low that I don't even want to leave the house any longer.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fare Chaser said:


> This video shows the entire ride, start to finish. I sped up the parts with no dialogue. Here's a summary:
> 
> 0:00-0:34 - greeting and confirmation of destination. Pax has an obvious bad attitude from the start.
> 1:59-2:15 - Pax sends me a text through app: "I don't like your music, [name]". I ask her "You don't like my music? You want me to turn it off?" to which she remains silent. I switch off the radio. At this point I start to worry about this pax. This was the most bizarre thing to happen during my 2000~ rides.
> ...


But did she tip?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I woulda hit that !!


She didn't learn manners growing up. She needs to be put her over someone's knee and given a good spanking.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Less is more (as in conversation).


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mole said:


> Ok so first thing is call uber support and report her quickly. Second blur her face in the video or just take it down it's not worth getting deactivated you may need this gig later in life.
> Third I applause you for kicking her out yes clearly she was a threat and a *** she does not deserve a ride in your car.


Lyft would never figure out who she is from this. But we know that she works at Big Lots and her name looks like "Bri". Too bad we don't know the town. What town was this in, OP?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fare Chaser said:


> But after the rude text message I really didn't care to extend the usual courtesies any longer.


I feel that. Myself, I would have asked what she WANTED to listen to or referred her to the seatback pocket which has an XM channel guide. 

And then I'd eyeball the ETA and be happy when I was done with her.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I feel that. Myself, I would have asked what she WANTED to listen to or referred her to the seatback pocket which has an XM channel guide.
> 
> And then I'd eyeball the ETA and be happy when I was done with her.


...and then it would be 1 star and a call to Support to never get this person in my car again. (Pretty antisocial person. She could have just ask nicely to have the music turned off. The text was definitely off putting)


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I would just have ignored the text, or maybe turned the radio off. I wouldn’t have tried to talk to her. I listen to sports talk radio. Never had a complaint.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Mcwharthog said:


> I would just have ignored the text, or maybe turned the radio off. I wouldn’t have tried to talk to her. I listen to sports talk radio. Never had a complaint.


Is it now normal where you're at for pax to text you their complaints during the ride? That's really low behavior, even for paxholes.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

She was totally rude, she deserved to be kicked out, if you do this as a side gig and dont really need it let them deactivate who cares............


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Fare Chaser said:


> "I don't like your music, [name]"


"Do you like Phil Collins?"


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Should have said "Bye Felicia" when she exited the vehicle.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Mcwharthog said:


> I would just have ignored the text, or maybe turned the radio off. I wouldn’t have tried to talk to her. I listen to sports talk radio. Never had a complaint.


Sports ANYTHING, Politics, or Religious radio = 1 star, and possible safety complaint about driver being under the influence.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Sports ANYTHING, Politics, or Religious radio = 1 star, and possible safety complaint about driver being under the influence.


If only this forum worked like Uber - I could report you for posting under the influence and have you deactivated.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

So I guess we should all make note that Bolero is not a real good choice for a rideshare playlist. What does such a pax want to hear? Mumble rap?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ha ha, better than a shuffle, you kicked dat hoe to da curb!!
All PMS Queens are encouraged to await their chariot at the nearest city bus stop.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Myself, I would have asked what she WANTED to listen to or referred her to the seatback pocket which has an XM channel guide.


I would have referred her to the sidewalk, just as the OP did.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

Fare Chaser said:


> This video shows the entire ride, start to finish. I sped up the parts with no dialogue. Here's a summary:
> 
> 0:00-0:34 - greeting and confirmation of destination. Pax has an obvious bad attitude from the start.
> 1:59-2:15 - Pax sends me a text through app: "I don't like your music, [name]". I ask her "You don't like my music? You want me to turn it off?" to which she remains silent. I switch off the radio. At this point I start to worry about this pax. This was the most bizarre thing to happen during my 2000~ rides.
> ...


Absolutely FABULOUS! Well done. Your fortitude reinforces my faith in humanity surviving this generation of c&%ts

We don't have to cater to these malcontents.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

She was a rude and (self-identified) crazy b so you did the right thing. The only thing I wouldn't have done is ask her what music she likes. If I get that bad a vibe off someone, I'm staying silent for the trip. Reading people and situations is important in this gig.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fare Chaser said:


> This video shows the entire ride, start to finish. I sped up the parts with no dialogue. Here's a summary:
> 
> 0:00-0:34 - greeting and confirmation of destination. Pax has an obvious bad attitude from the start.
> 1:59-2:15 - Pax sends me a text through app: "I don't like your music, [name]". I ask her "You don't like my music? You want me to turn it off?" to which she remains silent. I switch off the radio. At this point I start to worry about this pax. This was the most bizarre thing to happen during my 2000~ rides.
> ...


Throw the miserable ***** from your car !

That's the Way !


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I would consider repositioning the dash cam or getting a different one. Not enough coverage for me. With my setup I can see anyone in any seat, at least their upper torso and head.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I would have referred her to the sidewalk


well, some of us are very much not as sensitive. It's only for a short period for time. You view the ETA and be happy it will end. Pax obviously did not want to talk, if a driver is unable to figure that out quickly, something else is wrong. 

but yeah, I fully understand my car, my rules trope. Path of least resistance is to not make a situation worse.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> well, some of us are very much not as sensitive. It's only for a short period for time. You view the ETA and be happy it will end. Pax obviously did not want to talk, if a driver is unable to figure that out quickly, something else is wrong.
> 
> but yeah, I fully understand my car, my rules trope. Path of least resistance is to not make a situation worse.


Sensitive's got nothing to do with it. I don't allow pax to disrespect me in my own vehicle. But if you do then it's absolutely ok for you to choose to tolerate it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't allow pax to disrespect me in my own vehicle.


yeah, I covered that response in my post. Many here have no tolerance, no patience. Every mole hill must be blown up to a mountain.

Point A to Point B. That's the job; it really ain't hard.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Many here have no tolerance, no patience. Every mole hill must be blown up to a mountain.


Ah, the fallacy of exaggeration makes another appearance, here taking the form of falsely exaggerating the magnitude of the response (pax ejection) to that of a mountain in comparison to the claimed molehill of the pax' misbehaviour of extreme rudeness .

No... a simple ejection to the curb is a proportionate and fitting response to extreme rudeness from a pax. Now, if the OP had physically assaulted the pax in response to her rudeness, _that_ would be making a mountain out of a molehill. But simply ending the ride because the OP no longer felt comfortable with the pax in the car? Nope, that is not making a mountain out of a molehill, but a measured, proportional and reasonable response.

You do like to exaggerate for effect in your posts, but it just doesn't have the desired effect of strengthening your arguments.


> Point A to Point B. That's the job; it really ain't hard.


The difficulty or easiness of the job is irrelevant to the discussion. However, if you would like to digress and say that bad passenger behaviour does not make the job harder, I would agree. However, as I say, that's not the focal point of this discussion. Do try to keep up, young SHalester!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

> >>>>>The difficulty or easiness of the job is irrelevant to the discussion.


Having woes with quoting? We are here to assist you.


I know the thread. Read them all. My point stands whether you find 'fault' with it or not. there are many drivers (here) where they pick the path of most resistance to any issue with a pax. Why make an easy job, Point A to Point, harder for no real reason? 

In this specific case the pax did not want to communicate with the driver and picked the wrong way to communicate an issue. Is that a mole hill, or a mountain? Oh, never mind. I know your answer. 

That is the focal point; you've been lapped ole man.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I know the thread. Read them all. My point stands whether you find 'fault' with it or not. there are many drivers (here) where they pick the path of most resistance to any issue with a pax.


Again, exaggeration for effect. "Picking the path of most resistance" to an issue with a pax would be pulling out a .45 and blowing the pax' head off. That, or stabbing the pax would be the path of most resistance. As stated above, ending the ride and letting the pax out when a driver no longer feels comfortable with a pax, on the other hand, is a reasonable and measured response.


> Why make an easy job, Point A to Point, harder for no real reason?


You fail to explain how/why letting an abusive pax out and ending the ride is "making the job harder". If anything, it makes the job easier. Unless the driver in question lacks the stones to handle the "confrontation" of ejecting a pax. In that case, I could easily see how putting up with pax' rudeness or other abuse would be a more attractive alternative. 🧚‍♂️


> In this specific case the pax did not want to communicate with the driver and picked the wrong way to communicate an issue. Is that a mole hill, or a mountain?


Now you're getting confused by your own argument, lol. Let me explain it to you. In your analogy, you allege that the pax' rudeness is akin to a molehill, and you allege that the OP's response of ejecting her is the mountain. However, I pointed out that comparing a pax ejection to a mountain is exaggeration. I can't believe that I am having to explain your own argument to you. 


> That is the focal point; you've been lapped ole man.


The above indicates not.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You fail to explain how/why letting an abusive pax out


you are still lapped. This pax was abusive? Again, we are back at being sensitive. And again taking a path that only leads to more problems. I won't say resistance because that has sent you into an orbit nobody can reach. 

Point A to Point B. There is an ETA and majority of time it is quite fast. I already covered the 'it's my car, my rules' and give you that. But that doesn't make it the ONLY opinion, right?

So, ease up, take a pit stop and really noodle just who is exaggerating here. 

I get you have no tolerance and that many drivers here share that. Not every mole hill needs to be blown up.

Abusive, sheesh.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> This pax was abusive? Again, we are back at being sensitive.


Fine, if you don't like the word "abusive", we can substitute in "rude" and "disrespectful".


> And again taking a path that only leads to more problems.


Again, you fail to explain why ejecting the pax created more problems. Perhaps try one last time?


> I won't say resistance because that has sent you into an orbit nobody can reach.


In order to explain why your arguments are wrong, I will quote your arguments. If you don't want your incorrect arguments quoted back to you, the best prevention would be to not make incorrect arguments.


> Point A to Point B.


Yes, we agree on the task involved in this job. There is no value in repeating it ad nauseum.


> There is an ETA


Irrelevant.


> But that doesn't make it the ONLY opinion, right?


Correct; as I explained above, you are free to tolerate as much rudeness and disrespect from pax in your car as you like. However, your passiveness does not mean that those who eject rude and disrespectful pax are making a mountain out of a molehill. As explained _twice_ above already, ejecting rude/disrespectful pax is a measured and proportionate response. 


> So, ease up, take a pit stop and really noodle just who is exaggerating here.


No, I have made no exaggerated claims here.


> I get you have no tolerance


Presumptive fallacy - you have not established that I have no tolerance.


> Not every mole hill needs to be blown up.


Yet again, exaggeration. Ending a ride and letting the pax out is not "blowing up" something.

I have explained this three times to you now. If you _still _don't get it please ask someone else for the explanation.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> sometimes you just have to go with the flow and limit speaking to a pax who really doesn't want to communicate.


I have had a hundred similar passengers. To be sure, none ever have sent me a text saying she does not like the music, but I have had one or two mention it verbally. It frequently is some snot with her nose buried in her electronic toy like this broad, but, what is the reason to fuss about it? Take her where she is going, hope that your next passenger is pretty, friendly, is on a major surge and tips. Get out the stink and hope that your next job is a fumigation job. I would not have acknowledged that she did not like the music. I would have turned OFF the music, continued on the trip, dropped off the broad, given one star for being a [vulgar term of Anglo-Saxon origin for female body part] and posted something about her on the Washington Boards' "Love Letters to Pax" topic.




SHalester said:


> if only Uber et al could figure out who we all are.......in my case they wouldn't need to have a rocket science degree to figure out who I am.......















Fare Chaser said:


> after the rude text message


Yes, she was a rude [vulgar term of Anglo-Saxon origin for a female body part] with extremely poor upbringing, but I have suffered worse than her.





DudeUbering said:


> Dude, 2000 plus rides? You haven't learned much.


I could have told anyone in ten seconds what she told Original Poster when he asked what kind of music she _does_ like. I would not have asked her that question.





The Gift of Fish said:


> She didn't learn manners growing up. She needs to be put her over someone's knee and given a good spanking.















SHalester said:


> I'd eyeball the ETA and be happy when I was done with her.


This is all that I would have done.




Mcwharthog said:


> I would just have ignored the text, or maybe turned the radio off. I wouldn’t have tried to talk to her.


I would not have acknowledged the message. I would have turned OFF the music. As you, I would not have tried to say anything more to her.




Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "Do you like Phil Collins?"


Perhaps this Karen just caught Original Poster in an evil mood. I can see that, I have been in a TRULY evil mood more than once. Had she sent me that text when I was in one of those TRULY evil moods, I would not have said anything. I would have cranked up the volume and put on something like this:











SHalester said:


> some of us are very much not as sensitive. It's only for a short period for time. You view the ETA and be happy it will end. Pax obviously did not want to talk, if a driver is unable to figure that out quickly, something else is wrong.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This broad had nothing to say to Original Poster. That was obvious from the second that she boarded his vehicle. She wanted only what people like me proclaim: a safe trip in a reasonably clean vehicle from Point A to Point B; nothing more. This is all that we want to give. This is all that she wanted. Why the fuss?
\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


SHalester said:


> Point A to Point B. That's the job; it really ain't hard.





SHalester said:


> but yeah, I fully understand my car, my rules trope. Path of least resistance is to not make a situation worse.


I understand My Car/My Rules, but still, you pick your battles. I would not have picked this one..




SHalester said:


> mole hill must be blown up to a mountain.


..............which is why this battle is one that I would not have picked..............................





SHalester said:


> This pax was abusive? Again, we are back at being sensitive. And again taking a path that only leads to more problems.


She was abusive only when he evicted her. While she should not have talked to him in that manner, still, I am not aware of too many passengers who order a ride and want to be evicted before it is finished. Thus it is no surprise that she reacted as she did. Wrong? Yes. Surprising? No.




SHalester said:


> Point A to Point B. There is an ETA and majority of time it is quite fast.


Just run the job, get the [vulgar term of Anglo-Saxon origin for a female body part] out of your car, award one star, move on to your next job. It is not like she was eating, smoking, yelling or asked for a stop or drive-through.



SHalester said:


> I get you have no tolerance and that many drivers here share that. Not every mole hill needs to be blown up.


I do not have too much tolerance for some of these people, but, I would have suffered that broad. As you stated _supra_, look at the ETA, it is not that much, run the job, rid thyself of her and move on to something else.



SHalester said:


> Abusive, sheesh.


When she did become abusive, I was not surprised.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have had a hundred similar passengers. To be sure, none ever have sent me a text saying she does not like the music, but I have had one or two mention it verbally. It frequently is some snot with her nose buried in her electronic toy like this broad, but, what is the reason to fuss about it? Take her where she is going, hope that your next passenger is pretty, friendly, is on a major surge and tips. Get out the stink and hope that your next job is a fumigation job. I would not have acknowledged that she did not like the music. I would have turned OFF the music, continued on the trip, dropped off the broad, given one star for being a [vulgar term of Anglo-Saxon origin for female body part] and posted something about her on the Washington Boards' "Love Letters to Pax" topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't waste a classic like Blitzkrieg Bop on a bad pax. Bad pax should get:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I wouldn't waste a classic like Blitzkrieg Bop on a bad pax.


I proposed it only for the effect that it would have when it hit her suddenly at full blast on a good stereo. It would make her jump in her seat, bang her head on the roof, fry her electronic toy in which she had buried her nose and leave her Bladensburg Barber College Special haircut standing on end and smoking.













SpinalCabbage said:


> Bad pax should get:


GOODNESS! I made it through ten seconds of that and had to turn OFF the thing. ............and here I had thought that the Constitution protected me against cruel and unusual punishment. I thought that Gloria Gaynor, Olivia Newton-John or even Michael Jackson was bad.......................................


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> we can substitute in "rude" and "disrespectful".


if that makes you happy and you can then move on; fine I agree. However, we disagree on the 'when' it happened. The first kinda rude, somewhat disrespectful was the text. My wife texts me when we are on separate floors, but never have I red'd a text from somebody 16 inches away from me. As bad as that would be, I have replied to what I would do/say and that stands.

What happened after? Well, when you kick the bee hive you get angry bees. 

Some of us have been around the race track a few times and can deal with difficult people/customers and some of us can't. It's that simple. 

You will do you, and the rest of us will do us, kay?


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

SHalester said:


> well, some of us are very much not as sensitive. It's only for a short period for time. You view the ETA and be happy it will end. Pax obviously did not want to talk, if a driver is unable to figure that out quickly, something else is wrong.
> 
> but yeah, I fully understand my car, my rules trope. Path of least resistance is to not make a situation worse.


Can’t you read ?? He already said he isn’t gonna take any BS because he already has another job lined up. Props to this man. Well done !


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Sports ANYTHING, Politics, or Religious radio = 1 star, and possible safety complaint about driver being under the influence.


No sports? Wow, you must be a lot of fun 🙄


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BallinBruha said:


> Can’t you read ??


Can you? Might want to review the thread to catch up. Consider it your homework.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

I’ve watched this clip 4-5 x now ( no life ) and I have so much respect for the OP. Well done brother !!! There is no excuse for this losers behavior and she needs to go on blast.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Fare Chaser said:


> Good eye. The spots are just from getting splashed from a water sprinkler; they evaporated fast in the sun. Usually the car is spotless and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Texting and driving is a big problem. Therefore I only read/respond to texts when I have arrived at a destination. 
‘oh, and be sure The Rolling Stones “you Can’t always get what you want” is the final song she hears as she exits.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mcwharthog said:


> I would just have ignored the text, or maybe turned the radio off. I wouldn’t have tried to talk to her. I listen to sports talk radio. Never had a complaint.


Sports talk radio can be worse here in Boston 

whether it is Robert Kraft, DeShaun Watson, Kylie Irving, Lebron or another classless prominent figure, all the talk is about off the field “social issues”. You rarely make it 30 minutes without the radio saying something divisive.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> yeah, I covered that response in my post. Many here have no tolerance, no patience. Every mole hill must be blown up to a mountain.
> 
> Point A to Point B. That's the job; it really ain't hard.


With the new app update, the job is now; Point A to B to C to D to E and then back to A.

thank you Uber and your 5 stops. Please advise pax “I don’t do stops”.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> With the new app update,


adding stops isn't new. I can deal with 'a' stop and if they go over the 3 minutes, not the end of the world. Most of my stop rides have been round trips from/to home/school. Think forgot lunches etc and parent left at home has no car. Quick and easy.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

After you verified her name did you say "feeling alright today"? That was your first mistake. All you should of said was "how are you"? END of conversation. You can tell by her bored monotoned response right there that conversation was out of the question.
As far as your music. I listen to mostly 70s 80s classic stuff with a mix of soul. Almost nobody is offended by that music. ESPECIALLY if you play it at a low to moderate level. 
I picked up a pax identical to this person the other day. 4.75 rating. It was short ride. I dropped her off, no conversation and she got a 5.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> adding stops isn't new. I can deal with 'a' stop and if they go over the 3 minutes, not the end of the world. Most of my stop rides have been round trips from/to home/school. Think forgot lunches etc and parent left at home has no car. Quick and easy.


Had one last month:

pu pax
Stop 1–Dunkin’ Donuts 
Stop 2-target
Stop 3-Marshall’s 
Stop 4–Taco Bell
Stop 5–return home

I got this on a destination filter 40 miles from home and the 3rd ride on a $14.50 CTB. 

I took her to get her coffee and then dropped at Target. I let her know why. Thankfully she understood.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Had one last month:


did she tip?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> if that makes you happy and you can then move on; fine I agree. However, we disagree on the 'when' it happened. The first kinda rude, somewhat disrespectful was the text. My wife texts me when we are on separate floors, but never have I red'd a text from somebody 16 inches away from me. As bad as that would be, I have replied to what I would do/say and that stands.
> 
> What happened after? Well, when you kick the bee hive you get angry bees.
> 
> ...


No, the sending of the text to a person in the same car was not rude. It's quite odd behaviour, to be sure, but not rude. However, answering a question with "I have no interest in talking to you" is both rude and disrespectful.

As I have stated above, you are free to tolerate whatever behaviour you choose in your car from your pax and I have no problem with you allowing them to be rude and disrespectful towards you if you are fine with that. The issue, as it usually is with you, is your passing judgment on and criticising other drivers, and trying to tell them what they should and shouldn't be doing, i.e.


> Some of us have been around the race track a few times and can deal with difficult people/customers and some of us can't.


Just because _you _would handle a certain situation in a certain way, it doesn't mean that yours is the right way for all drivers, and it doesn't mean that you should criticise others by saying that they don't know how to deal with problems, that they have no tolerance, that they should be doing things your way etc etc.

I have noticed over time that this is the main reason why you rub people up the wrong way. But you probably already know that!


----------



## mr.sconie (Nov 14, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Hello Gentlemen. Welcome to today's lesson in avoiding psycho women.
> 
> Today's word is Aposematism. Aposematism is a way of spotting toxic animals (including some human females) so you can avoid interacting with them any more than necessary. Here are some examples.
> 
> View attachment 597665


aka a liberal


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, the sending of the text to a person in the same car was not rude.


ok, we shall split the hair. It was uncalled for and weird. How's that? Me, I most likely would never have even seen the txt since I don't bother when I'm rolling. But, really, the pax, to txt vs using their vocal cords. Odd but a sign she really didn't want to communicate. 

Not a mountain at that point, a mole hill. 

Hair split.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

You kicked her out for no reason. She wants a ride. She didn't want to talk to you. Drive her from point A to point B. If they don't want to talk that's not a valid reason to kick her out. Honestly if this passenger pissed you off I can't imagine what the wastoids I drive would do to you. They will be out of your car soon. You were scared because she didn't like your music and didn't want to talk? That's not a good reason to be scared. Or valid. 

Everyone saying he did nothing wrong and she deserved to get kicked out are doing it wrong. Please. Bunch of whiners looking for conflict. IMO OP was more wrong than her. Anytime you kick someone out for something this light they are going to get angry with you. After 2,000 rides you should know this.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have had a hundred similar passengers. To be sure, none ever have sent me a text saying she does not like the music, but I have had one or two mention it verbally. It frequently is some snot with her nose buried in her electronic toy like this broad, but, what is the reason to fuss about it? Take her where she is going, hope that your next passenger is pretty, friendly, is on a major surge and tips. Get out the stink and hope that your next job is a fumigation job. I would not have acknowledged that she did not like the music. I would have turned OFF the music, continued on the trip, dropped off the broad, given one star for being a [vulgar term of Anglo-Saxon origin for female body part] and posted something about her on the Washington Boards' "Love Letters to Pax" topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy gets it.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Helpmehome said:


> You kicked her out for no reason. She wants a ride. She didn't want to talk to you. Drive her from point A to point B. If they don't want to talk that's not a valid reason to kick her out. Honestly if this passenger pissed you off I can't imagine what the wastoids I drive would do to you. They will be out of your car soon. You were scared because she didn't like your music and didn't want to talk? That's not a good reason to be scared. Or valid.
> 
> Everyone saying he did nothing wrong and she deserved to get kicked out are doing it wrong. Please. Bunch of whiners looking for conflict. IMO OP was more wrong than her. Anytime you kick someone out for something this light they are going to get angry with you. After 2,000 rides you should know this.


Get a load of this slave mentality. Pathetic.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

bone-aching-work said:


> Get a load of this slave mentality. Pathetic.


Slave mentality. Slaves weren't paid. They were beaten and raped. This driver was told she didn't like his music and was paid for the ride. Drama queen much?


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

See here's the thing about riders that aren't friendly or respectful. Every job you ever do will have some form of this. It's your job to take care of the customer. Sometimes people are having a bad day and they don't want to talk. So provide the service they want. A ride in silence from point a to point b. It's really not that hard. The op did not give the customer she wanted and completely over-reacted and booted her from the car.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Helpmehome said:


> Slave mentality. Slaves weren't paid. They were beaten and raped. This driver was told she didn't like his music and was paid for the ride. Drama queen much?


Texted her opinion on the music, as if her opinion matters at all. And wouldn't say anything when asked if she wanted it to be turned off.

Icy silence after a harmless question is a huge flashing warning sign that the pax is mentally unstable and needs to be physically removed before they turn your body into worm food.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

bone-aching-work said:


> Texted her opinion on the music, as if her opinion matters at all. And wouldn't say anything when asked if she wanted it to be turned off.
> 
> Icy silence after a harmless question is a huge flashing warning sign that the pax is mentally unstable and needs to be physically removed before they turn your body into worm food.


Mentally unstable or having a bad day. It's your choice to draw ridiculous conclusions. She is paying for a service, she is not obligated to listen to music she doesn't enjoy. You sir have never had anything close to a professional job with your approach and paranoid mindset. It must suck to live in fear.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Helpmehome said:


> Mentally unstable or having a bad day. It's your choice to draw ridiculous conclusions. She is paying for a service, she is not obligated to listen to music she doesn't enjoy. You sir have never had anything close to a professional job with your approach and paranoid mindset. It must suck to live in fear.


"Having a bad day" will never be a good excuse for acting like a subhuman piece of trash.

You are treated like a slave by "the wastoids" because you act like one. Set a higher standard. These people are in YOUR car. They need to face consequences for abusing the privilege of riding in YOUR car.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

bone-aching-work said:


> "Having a bad day" will never be a good excuse for acting like a subhuman piece of trash.
> 
> You are treated like a slave by "the wastoids" because you act like one. Set a higher standard. These people are in YOUR car. They need to face consequences for abusing the privilege of riding in YOUR car.


It's clear we have different approaches to this job and I can live with that. Best of luck to you. My approach works for me and I am not a slave, nor treated like one. You might want to read up on how slaves were treated before you carelessly throw that term around. I live 1 block from the ocean in a beautiful apartment in one of the most desirable climates on the planet. I have a beautiful wife who loves me. I have financial peace. I have good friends and I have a healthy relationship with my family. I have everything I need in life. If someone is unfriendly or having a bad day they do not get to ruin my day because they are in MY car. My life is great before they got in my car and it will still be great after they leave my car. 

The lady in the OP that was kicked out would have been given a silent ride to her destination by me. Would I have enjoyed having her in my car? Not really. Would I let her vibe upset me because is in MY car? No. That is a choice and I choose to not let it bother me. You can make life hard or you can make life easy. It's a simple choice sometimes. Sometimes it's as easy as getting the "you aren't going to disrespect me in my car" chip off your shoulder. 

Bone-aching-work? Shirly you jest. I have done stressful jobs in my life. This isn't one of them.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Just going to say it again...OP kicked her out because he already has another job and dgaf. He wasn’t about to take any BS from anyone bc he doesn’t care and won’t be treated like that in his personal vehicle.

It was one of the first things he mentioned.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You realize posting this is a violation of TOS, right? That alone can get you deactivated. Plus, your attitude sucks.


Jajajaja

you must be the nutjob pax from the video.

jajajaja


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Helpmehome said:


> Mentally unstable or having a bad day. It's your choice to draw ridiculous conclusions. She is paying for a service, she is not obligated to listen to music she doesn't enjoy..





Helpmehome said:


> It's clear we have different approaches to this job and I can live with that. Best of luck to you. My approach works for me *......* If someone is unfriendly or having a bad day they do not get to ruin my day because they are in MY car. My life is great before they got in my car and it will still be great after they leave my car.
> 
> The lady in the OP that was kicked out would have been given a silent ride to her destination by me. Would I have enjoyed having her in my car? Not really. Would I let her vibe upset me because is in MY car? No. That is a choice and I choose to not let it bother me. You can make life hard or you can make life easy. .





bone-aching-work said:


> "Having a bad day" will never be a good excuse for acting like a subhuman piece of trash. These people are in YOUR car. They need to face consequences for abusing the privilege of riding in YOUR car.



As a rule, I do not have much sympathy for these Uber Boy Scouts and Lyft Camp Fire Girls who caterwaul about how we are out here allegedly to "serve" some sort of public. We are out here to turn a profit; something that both Uber and :Lyft expend the utmost efforts to thwart. I was tired of being treated like the lowest of the low and shown no basic human decency when T. Kalanick was sitting in a Detention Hall in junior high school in California.

Despite that, I am hard put to disagree with @Helpmehome 's take on this. Like him, I would not have enjoyed having this broad in my car. Make no mistake about it, she was a [vulgar term of Anglo-Saxon origin for a feminine body part].. The way that she handled her distaste for the music and the way in which she spoke to him was further proof of what a haughty, nose-in-the-air Karen she was. 

Despite the above, I have hauled a thousand Karens just like her in all of the years that I have been carrying passengers for compensation.. With perhaps one or two exceptions, I have carried all of them to their destinations.

@Helpmehome phrases it that you can make life hard or easy. I might phrase it somewhat differently: "In life, you must pick your battles". This was not a battle to pick.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Silently texting the driver from the back seat was unacceptably passive aggressive. It was weird. I don't think I would have even put two and two together and figured out it was my current pax who texted me. I would have probably blurted out "my last passenger just texted me that my music sucks." But these pax are flippin' weird. I had one chick who just kind of rolled up into a ball in the corner of the back seat floor and remained that way the entire trip. She never said a word to me. She wasn't a bad pax. I mean she didn't even add wear and tear to my back seat by actually sitting on the seat, but she was definitely weird.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Silently texting the driver from the back seat was unacceptably passive aggressive. It was weird. I don't think I would have even put two and two together and figured out it was my current pax who texted me. I would have probably blurted out "my last passenger just texted me that my music sucks." But these pax are flippin' weird. I had one chick who just kind of rolled up into a ball in the corner of the back seat floor and remained that way the entire trip. She never said a word to me. She wasn't a bad pax. I mean she didn't even add wear and tear to my back seat by actually sitting on the seat, but she was definitely weird.


I had an Asian gal order an XL for a longish ride, and then ask to sit in the third row by herself. I did not see her the entire ride, but I am sure she was live streaming on only fans or something back there.


----------

